# Trouble tickets are Useless.



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 31, 2010)

I've had a trouble ticket open for a month without anything being done!

A. MONTH. That's 30 DAYS.

The trouble ticket system for reporting submissions that violate the By You/For You violations doesn't work.



> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3448505/
> 
> Animation cel with WB logo clearly visible.




And before anyone says anything:

I SUBMITTED THE TROUBLE TICKET FOR THIS VIOLATION *BEFORE* THE ANNOUNCEMENT OF THE NEW TOS/AUP. 

I call bulls*** laziness on the admins for this kind of crap.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 31, 2010)

most people just decide to not give a fuck



works for me


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 31, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> most people just decide to not give a fuck
> 
> 
> 
> works for me



And that's exactly why the Trouble Tickets are useless.

The admins don't seem to *care*, and won't do their *job*.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> And that's exactly why the Trouble Tickets are useless
> The admins don't seem to *care*, and won't do their *job*.


Why do you care then

Its  not like it is posted in offense to you


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2010)

I dunno, the guy is claiming that he drew this, which is a pretty boastful claim to make. At the very least, this isn't some downs syndrome afflicted 30 year old just uploading things that he found on the internet because he thinks they're pretty.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why do you care then
> 
> Its  not like it is posted in offense to you



Because the admins have rules on what is and isn't allowed. Yet I have had one of my submissions wrongfully deleted, (they did not think that someone on the site apparently can take decent photographs of wildlife, apparently,) while a blatant violation of the rules is allowed to remain up.

Because the admins should not have the right to pick and choose when they *WANT* to enforce a rule, and *WHAT* rules they choose to enforce.

Because the admins, one in particular, have stepped out of bounds in many cases. (Though naming who usually ends up with getting banned for it.)

They need to either do their job as an admin or quit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Cool story bro but I'd just choose to care about  what affects me directly in reality even if i see a violation I don report it I can't be bothered I pick my battles and they are usually are offline,

so whats your reason to grab at minor flaw  


Having issues at home or no social life


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> I dunno, the guy is claiming that he drew this, which is a pretty boastful claim to make. At the very least, this isn't some downs syndrome afflicted 30 year old just uploading things that he found on the internet because he thinks they're pretty.



I doubt that somewhat. Sounds more like he's saying that he just owns those particular cels. So it'd count more as a collection photo more than anything. But then again, it's up to the admins to scrutinize. :/


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cool story bro but I'd just choose to care about what affects me directly





Then why are you commenting here?

I thought you didn't care about things that don't directly affect you?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I doubt that somewhat. Sounds more like he's saying that he just owns those particular cels. So it'd count more as a collection photo more than anything. But then again, it's up to the admins to scrutinize. :/



I think scanning it the way he did goes a bit beyond photo collection. (Which at the time of upload was not expressly against the rules, but the way he uploaded it was.)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Then why are you commenting here?
> 
> I thought you didn't care about things that don't directly affect you?


 Curisity,
boredom,
or maybe I am in fact trying to explore a common mental quirk found online out of a general interest in knowing what makes people tick


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I think scanning it the way he did goes a bit beyond photo collection. (Which at the time of upload was not expressly against the rules, but the way he uploaded it was.)



In a sense, yeah. But hey--at least it isn't some haphazardly done cameraphone picture, that's blurry to all hell and terribly lit, right?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> In a sense, yeah. But hey--at least it isn't some haphazardly done cameraphone picture, that's blurry to all hell and terribly lit, right?



True, but it still doesn't belong here... He could have made a journal entry about it and linked to a image hosting site.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> True, but it still doesn't belong here... He could have made a journal entry about it and linked to a image hosting site.



Indeed. Different rule, but broken nonetheless.

But sometimes these things take time to get resolved. Just report it and be on your way. I'm pretty sure the admins get bogged down with probably 20 bogus tickets to every one legitimate one.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> But sometimes these things take time to get resolved.



They had a MONTH. I think that's enough time....


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> RAEGRAEGRAEGRAEG30 DAYS.
> 
> RAEGRAEGRAEGRAEGRAEG



Actually, a month can be 27, 30 or 31 days.

Fair enough, it's pushing the rules a little, though you could also say that if he bought it, it falls slightly into the "for you" classification. It's not as bad as most other violations, so why are you getting all worked up over it?

Did he steal your girlfriend or something? I sense some kind of personal vendetta.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> They had a MONTH. I think that's enough time....



I still don't see why you're getting so worked up about it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I still don't see why you're getting so worked up about it.



PMS.

Definately PMS.

See, the last time he had it,  he reported the submission. Now, a month later, it's back and the RAGE returns.

The red mist has descended. Except it's more a red trickle.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

YARR manginas be found


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> They had a MONTH. I think that's enough time....



12,000+ trouble tickets, 12 admins, all unpaid volunteers.  It does appear that the lower priority stuff slips from time to time.  Mostly because the admins are busy with stuff behind the scenes, BEFORE it blows up into a drama fest or generates a billion tickets.  

Case in point...the new AUP has a "coming into force period" of more than 90 days.  Doesn't stop anyone from immediately filling out a rage ticket, mindless that the submission artist has a couple of months to move it or delete it.



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Because the admins, one in particular, have stepped out of bounds in many cases. (Though naming who usually ends up with getting banned for it.)



Admins make mistakes.  The mature thing to do is to PM or message another admin and get a second opinion or seek an appeal.  Its starting a butthurt bawwfest that is most likely going to result in some sort of negative response, eh?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Sir,
As concerned user I think that the OP should not be taken seriously


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sir,
> As concerned user I think that the OP should not be taken seriously



The OP does have valid concerns, they do need to be addressed.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> The OP does have valid concerns, they do need to be addressed.


True, but the extremity of the wording and vigor behind his opinions imply there is more to this then a single TT


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 1, 2010)

With your case it was probably fine before the new AUP, the uploader DOES say it is a cell from his collection (ie, he bought it), not that he created it.

But in general, yeah the trouble ticket stuff is bad, I suggest either taking the problem into your own hands, directly contacting a moderator/admin, or simply ignore it.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> But in general, yeah the trouble ticket stuff is bad,



Which is my point. The old system of doing things worked great. This new trouble ticket system is *USELESS CRAP* created so that the admins can be lazy and just ignore the trouble tickets, *NOT DOING THEIR JOBS*. There are quite the number of admins who love to have the *PRIVILEGES* of being an admin, but who *DON'T DO SQUAT* unless they feel like it, or decide to have a personal vendetta against a user.

We need to go back to the original way we reported violations, because it *WORKED*. Trouble tickets don't.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

How do *you* know they're not doing their job? Can you see all the ticket*s*? Can you see stuff the st*a*ff aren't *d*oing?

*T*ell me how you know ho*w* m*a*ny *t*ickets they get daily? Whats to say that when a ticket is submitted, it goes to the end of the queue, and the queue is long enough that it takes over a month to get seen to?

You don't. You're just trying to cause a big *fu*ss. Or maybe you've already had a response to your ti*ck*et saying you're being butthurt over nothing, but you just want to cause a scene.

Basically, shut up. If it needs dealt with, it'll be dealt with. be patient and stop your damned whinging. Is it possible we can have people taking mature approaches to complaints, rather than trying to squeeze every last drop *of* drama and accusations out o*f* it?


----------



## zesty (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess you missed the part where there are 12 unpaid volunteers, who have lives and paying jobs outside of this site, working on these?  If you want to pay these people a salary so they can sit here all day and work on the site, then by all means, do so.

I have had TTs go for a month unnoticed, but I don't go freaking the hell out because of it.  I know these people work hard to keep the site running.  And honestly, in the grand scheme of things, someone posting a cel that isn't theirs is not top priority.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

Except it is theirs. They bought it.


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> 12,000+ trouble tickets, 12 admins, all unpaid volunteers.  It does appear that the lower priority stuff slips from time to time.  Mostly because the admins are busy with stuff behind the scenes, BEFORE it blows up into a drama fest or generates a billion tickets.





redfoxnudetoons said:


> Which is my point. The old system of doing things worked great. This new trouble ticket system is *USELESS CRAP* created so that the admins can be lazy and just ignore the trouble tickets, *NOT DOING THEIR JOBS*. There are quite the number of admins who love to have the *PRIVILEGES* of being an admin, but who *DON'T DO SQUAT* unless they feel like it, or decide to have a personal vendetta against a user.



Holy shit, your Aspergers has gone undiagnosed for way too long.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like someone woke up on the wrong side of the didgeridoo today, mates.


----------



## zesty (Apr 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Except it is theirs. They bought it.



No I meant that they are claiming they drew it or what have you.  Which now that I look at it,   it's just a collection picture. So good lord OP, chill out.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

zesty said:


> No I meant that they are claiming they drew it or what have you.  Which now that I look at it,   it's just a collection picture. So good lord OP, chill out.



The picture is not the point here. The point is that Trouble Tickets *DON'T WORK*.



zesty said:


> I guess you missed the part where there are 12 unpaid volunteers, who have lives and paying jobs outside of this site, working on these?



And yet, the old way of reporting, with *FEWER* admins worked just fine.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 1, 2010)

What was the old way of reporting?


----------



## zesty (Apr 1, 2010)

Perhaps whatever you reported before was just more important?  

And that is the point, you said you submitted this TT, of the cel, and have waited a month and it hasn't been attended to to your convenience.   One TT.  Do you have others in queue as well that haven't been attended to?  Why not note an admin?  I believe that would solve your problems quicker than rage posting here.

Also, why not post a none raging post in the Suggestions forum about your views on TTs?   Keep calm, make your point without all this unnecessary bolding and finger pointing.  I can tell you from a customer service stand point, a level headed customer that is upset tends to get their requests listened to more often then a screaming one.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 1, 2010)

Exactly why I stopped submitting TTs since September for every little violation (minor and major). I always kept a cool head when I did but after a while, it became repetitive to do and among other things.

I use FA for my own benefit nowadays, not to keep it clean of potential submission violations. If one wants to scour through stuff like this, they can do it themselves or have other folks clean the crap up..not myself (anymore).

Instead of the Trouble Tickets and if such a thing was added, I would flag like hell if there was this feature which should have been with FA when Alkora still had control.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> The picture is not the point here. The point is that Trouble Tickets *DON'T WORK*.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, the old way of reporting, with *FEWER* admins worked just fine.



No, it just means that people are submitting more trouble tickets than the old system, so it creates a backlog.

Kindly remove your cranium from your anus.

Do you by any chance work for the Sun or Daily Mail? They're fond of using bold to highlight the things that anger them most. Like immigrants, foreigners and people who dislike hitler.


[Edit - I've just submitted a TT for the OP. FA has a minimum age limit, and mentally, the OP is under it. By about 25 years.]


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> What was the old way of reporting?



There was a forum section for it, and it worked quite well. Posts were handled in less then 3 days on average, never taking longer than a week.


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> There was a forum section for it, and it worked quite well. Posts were handled in less then 3 days on average, never taking longer than a week.


And back then, FA had far less users. 

Your stupidity makes me want to steal an eighteen-wheeler, and crash it into your house, so that nobody will ever have the misfortune of seeing another *ANGRY BOLDED PHRASE* in your posts ever again, since you'll be too dead to operate a keyboard.

Sperging. Quit doing it.

Also:



			
				ChrisDragon said:
			
		

> Exactly why I stopped submitting TTs since September for every little violation (minor and major). I always kept a cool head when I did but after a while, it became repetitive to do and among other things.
> 
> I use FA for my own benefit nowadays, not to keep it clean of potential submission violations. If one wants to scour through stuff like this, they can do it themselves or have other folks clean the crap up..not myself (anymore).
> 
> Instead of the Trouble Tickets and if such a thing was added, I would flag like hell if there was this feature which should have been with FA when Alkora still had control.



I swear, everywhere I go, I see you trying to project an image of being anti-establishment in some feeble attempt to get "the cool kids" to finally accept you. Unless you do seriously believe the things being said in this thread, in which case, you're probably just retarded.

But seriously, stop being such a tool.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh man I remember when Wolf-Bone used to do this.



redfoxnudetoons said:


> *USELESS CRAP* *NOT DOING THEIR JOBS*.  *PRIVILEGES* *DON'T DO SQUAT* *WORKED*.



Sounds good.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> Unless you do seriously believe the things being said in this thread, in which case, you're probably just retarded.
> 
> But seriously, stop being such a tool.



Actually, I agree with ChrisDragon. The site was much better when Alkora still ran things. The admins were actually useful.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Actually, I agree with ChrisDragon. The site was much better when Alkora still ran things. The admins were actually useful.





Irreverent said:


> *12,000+* trouble tickets, *12* admins, all unpaid volunteers.



If only there was a way I could wrap this quote round a brick of gold and slam it into your head until you get it.
+10 cool points for whoever gets the reference


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Actually, I agree with ChrisDragon. The site was much better when Alkora still ran things. The admins were actually useful.


Okay, look. I agree that certain admins do a poor job of handling Trouble Tickets, and that there need to be more admins to run such a massive site. But as it is, there is nothing wrong with the Trouble Ticket system itself. If anything, you should be complaining that Dragoneer needs to hand out a new batch of promotions, because just adding one or two new people occasionally isn't cutting it.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

> 12,000+ trouble tickets



Seeing as he's not able to see how many trouble tickets there are, just like every other non-admin , I take that number with a grain of salt. As should you.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> If anything, you should be complaining that Dragoneer needs to hand out a new batch of promotions, because just adding one or two new people occasionally isn't cutting it.



I'm pointing out that as current, the Trouble Ticket system does not work. What needs to be done to fix it is, unfortunately, up to Neer. Which is the problem. Nothing ever gets done, as this is not the first time I've brought this up. If, however, I put the problem out in the open, it has the posibility of getting enough exposure to actually cause _at least ONE_ of the admins to look into the problem instead of ignoring everything as usual.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Seeing as he's not able to see how many trouble tickets there are, just like every other non-admin , I take that number with a grain of salt. As should you.



You mean apart from the bit where he is?



> I'm pointing out that as current, the Trouble Ticket system does not  work.



Odd. For a second there, I thought you'd suggested you knew something only the admin would know, after just suggesting an admin wasn't an admin. How weird is that?



> What needs to be done to fix it is, unfortunately, up to Neer.  Which is the problem. Nothing ever gets done, as this is not the first  time I've brought this up. If, however, I put the problem out in the  open, it has the posibility of getting enough exposure to actually cause  _at least ONE_ of the admins to look into the problem instead of  ignoring everything as usual.



Now talking about ignoring problems, why don't you try reading any one of the previous posts? Your complaint is a load of balls anyway. It's not against the AUP, it's the same principal as taking a photo of your car and posting it here. You didn't make it, but it's for you.

Trouble Tickets will be prioritised by importance. While there's stuff that needs sorted equivalent to severed limbs, on the triage system of FA, your complaint is akin to a boo-boo when oo fell over and hurt your ikkle bumbum.


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:
			
		

> Seeing as he's not able to see how many trouble tickets there are, just like every other non-admin , I take that number with a grain of salt. As should you.



Holy shit, are you really that goddamn retarded?

Irreverent is an admin, you *collosal fucking idiot.*



			
				redfoxnudetoons said:
			
		

> I'm pointing out that as current, the Trouble Ticket system does not work. What needs to be done to fix it is, unfortunately, up to Neer. Which is the problem. Nothing ever gets done, as this is not the first time I've brought this up. If, however, I put the problem out in the open, it has the posibility of getting enough exposure to actually cause at least ONE of the admins to look into the problem instead of ignoring everything as usual.



Look, dumbass. Back when the "old system" existed, there were less members, and less trouble tickets to attend to. You keep saying "THE SYSTEM IS BROKEN" without thinking of anything to attribute it to, because, surprise-- the system isn't broken. There's just not enough people to maintain it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

And if you want to be really picky, this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2481423/ was neither created by your or for you. It is a mushroom in the woods.

VIOLATION


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> And if you want to be really picky, this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2481423/ was neither created by your or for you. It is a mushroom in the woods.
> 
> VIOLATION


Okay, now we're just getting silly.

But in all seriousness: Learn not to overreact to things on a furry website that don't even affect you. Dragoneer just needs to hire more admins (and ideally, let go of a couple). There's really nothing more to this, and with that considered, you can cut it out with your sperg rage.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> Okay, now we're just getting silly.



No, actually. It's my take on the retardness of the original complaint. If you really niggle around, everything breaks the AUP.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> There was a forum section for it, and it worked quite well. Posts were handled in less then 3 days on average, never taking longer than a week.





redfoxnudetoons said:


> I'm pointing out that as current, the Trouble Ticket system does not work.



Correct me if I'm wrong.

You're saying that forum posts containing violation details for an admin to look at, were/would be more effective than making trouble tickets containing violation details for an admin to look at.

Is this what you're getting at?


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Seeing as he's not able to see how many trouble tickets there are, just like every other non-admin , I take that number with a grain of salt. As should you.



Redfoxnudetoons, perchance...are you colour blind?  Cause when I looked here, I was pretty sure the light blue highlights on my name meant I was a FA Admin. 

By way, I responded to your ticket, and closed it.  Try not to add too many grains of salt to your humble pie, m'kay? :twisted:


----------

